
ECommerce Platform Market Share - benmarks
https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/03/ecommerce-platform-market-share-looking-at-the-companies-that-d/
======
dutchbrit
As a fulltime Magento developer, I have a feeling that Magento's marketshare
will drop (sorry Ben). Magento 2.1 is still alpha at best, with tons of
(critical) bugs & core concepts still being completely changed (and this at
2.1!!). Please focus on getting the system stable first. I guess I'll just
have to edit the core ;) - and hope my pull requests will get accepted.

~~~
benmarks
We're finally chewing through issues & PRs at the rate we _should have_ from
the beginning. I have to admit to some wariness on my part for the few months
after GA, but we are currently investing heavily in framework. As a dev I
think we have a rosy picture ahead of us, with concrete examples coming in
December (fingers crossed).

